# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Укрепить ногти, уход за кожей рук. Народные средства.

## Irina

* Укрепить ногти, уход за кожей рук. Народные средства.*


Руки могут многое рассказать о человеке. Ежедневный уход за руками должен войти в привычку. Руки подвергаются вредному влиянию окружающей среды чаще, чем остальные части тела. Руки требуют не меньшего ухода, так как выдают возраст человека, особенно у женщин. Ногти, как зеркало, отрaжают правильную работу всего организма. Ногти, как и волосы, состоят из мёртвых клеток кератина, растут из живого корня. Когда здоровы ногти, ногтевая пластина ровная и гладкая. Когда проблема - чешуйки кератина расслаиваются.

Как укрепить ногти народными средствами, как ухаживать за руками - все это вы найдете в этом разделе:

*Масло с йодом от ломких и слоящихся ногтей.*

На ночь втирайте в ногтевые пластинки и в кожу вокруг них смесь оливкового масла с йодом (на 1ст.л. масла - 2 капли йода). Ногти станут крепкими.

*Маска для ногтей.*

1 ч.л. крема для рук, 1 ч.л. красного молотого перца, 10 капель воды. Нанести смесь на очищенные ногти и оставить на 20 минут. Маска очень быстро приведет ваши ногти в порядок.
Красный перец укрепит ногти.

Если постоянно добавлять в блюда по чуть-чуть красного перца, то решится проблема слоящихся ногтей. А заодно такое питание избавляет людей от псориаза ( у кого он есть).
Лимонный сок с оливковым маслом укрепит ногти.

Делайте для ногтей перед сном маску из лимонного сока и оливкового масла в соотношении 1:1 и они станут крепкими и красивыми.

*Маска, которая за месяц укрепит ногти.*

Возьмите 1/2 ст. растительного масла, немного подогрейте его, добавьте 1/2 ст. пива и 1 ч.л. лимонного сока. Все смешать и опустить руки в эту смесь. Держать 20 мин. Затем салфеткой промокните руки и слегка помассируйте кутикулу. После маски руки не мочить 2 часа. Делать такую маску 2 раза в неделю и через месяц будете любоваться своими ногтями.

Отзыв редактора: рецепт отличный. Мои ногти слоились. Делала маску 3 вечера подряд, т.к жалко было выливать смесь после 1 раза использования (брала оливковое масло), через неделю повторила также. Ногти уже перестали слоиться и чувствую, что они стали крепче. Кожа рук также стала очень нежной. Буду делать эту маску и дальше. Попробуйте обязательно, если у вас такая же проблема!

*Вино укрепит ногти.*

Вам понадобится красное сухое вино виноградное. На 1 процедуру возьмите 200 г вина, всыпьте в него 1 ст.л.соли. Хорошенько перемешайте и поставьте на огонь, чтобы смесь подогрелась. Она не должна быть очень горячей - просто теплой, чтобы в нее было комфортно опустить руки. Держите в смеси кисти рук около 15 минут. Затем легонько промокните руки полотенцем (не смывайте водой!) и нанесите питательный крем. Делайте так раз в неделю, и ваши ногти будут получать все необходимые для роста вещества, будут защищены и укрепятся.

*Отвар картофеля для красоты кожи рук.*

Ванночка, которая сделает кожу нежной и бархатной. Воду, оставшуюся после варки картофеля, добавить 3 ст.л. растительного масла и подержать в отваре ладони 10 минут. Затем вытереть и смазать кисти кремом. Делайте так 1-2 раза в неделю.
Клюква укрепит ногти.

*Осенью, когда появится клюква,* втирайте в ногти каждый день в течение 2 недель перед сном. Ногти станут крепкими. Одно условие — клюква должна быть свежей.

*Пчелиный воск укрепит ногти.*

Укрепить ногти помогут восковые наперстки. Нужно растопить на водяной бане 2 средних кусочка пчелиного воска и опустить ногти в теплый воск. Ногти должны покрыться "панцирем" из воска. Его нужно оставить на 10-15 минут, затем аккуратно снять. Ногти должны быть без лака. Делать такие наперстки 2 раза в неделю.
Ванночки для рук.

*Кожа рук очень любит ванночки из настоя трав:*подорожника, крапивы, ромашки, шалфея, сельдерея. Делайте их, чередуя между собой, и ваши руки всегда будут выглядеть ухоженными.

   1. Залить 1 ст.л. растертых листьев подорожника 1 л воды.
   2. Залить 1 ст.л. цветков ромашки 1 л воды, поставить на огонь и прокипятить 5 минут. В миску налить отвар (температура 40— 42°С), опустить туда руки на 15—20 минут.
   3. Залить 1 ст.л. листьев крапивы 1 л воды. Эффективно применять в качестве тонизирующих ванночек для рук.
   4. Залить 2 столовые ложки мелко нарезанных листьев шалфея лекарственного 2 стаканами кипятка, настоять до охлаждения, затем процедить.
   5. Корень сельдерея средней величины залить 1 л воды и кипятить 30 минут. Делать ванночки для рук.

Все ванночки длятся 15 мин., затем насухо вытереть руки их полотенцем и смазать жирным кремом для рук.
Средство, которое избавит от пигментных пятен на руках.

Чтобы избавить руки от пигментных пятен, надо каждый вечер втирать в кожу рук слегка подогретое касторовое масло. Через месяц пятна исчезнут.

*Укрепляем ногти с помощью диеты.*

У вас ломкие и слоящиеся ногти? Это сигнал того, что пора переходить на специальную диету. Она должна включать:
• желатин - заливное, студень, мармелад. Грызите косточки, хрящи от рыбы и птицы;
• кальций - молочные продукты (молоко, йогурты, творог); миндаль, инжир, финики;
• железо - желток, красное мясо с фруктами и овощами, содержащими витамины В и С, гранаты, бобовые; растительное масло, апельсины, морковный и свекольный соки;
• цинк - свежая рыба 1-2 раза в неделю;
• магний и марганец - рис, бананы.
Чтобы ногти не ломались и не слоились, смазывайте их на ночь ватным тампоном, смоченным йодом.

После такого питания, ногти станут крепкими и красивыми.

*Ванночки с арникой ускорят рост ваших ногтей.*

Возьмите 2 ст. л. цветков арники залейте 1 ст. кипятка, дайте настояться 20 мин., процедите, добавьте 40 мл оливкового масла, несколько капель витамина А, 3 капли йода. Эту смесь использовать для ванночек: опустить кончики пальцев в теплый раствор, подержите 5—10 мин, после чего промокните ногти мягкой тряпочкой и в течение часа не мочите ногти.

*Привести руки в порядок поможет соль.*

Чтобы за несколько минут вернуть коже рук бархатистость, надо 1 -2 ч.л. сметаны смешать с таким же количеством мелкой соли «Экстра» и сразу нанести эту смесь на руки. Растереть ладони, помассировать каждый палец, затем вымыть руки в теплой воде без мыла, вытереть и нанести крем для рук.

*Смесь для ванночек, которая укрепит ногти.*

Для укрепления ногтей делайте следующие ванночки:
- 1 ст.л. соды развести в стакане воды, добавить 3 капли йода и 5 капель глицерина. Перед сном растопить пчелиный воск и погрузить в него пальцы. Застывший воск постараться сохранить на них до утра.
Сок огурца - отличное средство для роста и укрепления ногтей.

Взять свежий огурец и выдавить из него сок. Сока надо приблизительно полстакана. Теперь возьмите такое же количество пива и подогрейте его, чтобы оно стало теплым. Смешайте пиво с соком, а еще добавьте 1 чайную ложку соли. В полученный раствор опустите руки, чтобы он полностью покрывал ногти, и подержите их в таком положении 15 минут. Делайте ванночку 2-3 раза в неделю, и вы не узнаете свои ногти.

*Процедуры по уходу за ломкими, проблемными ногтями:*

    * Смазывать ногти каждый день спиртовой настойкой календулы (продается в аптеках). Ногти будут расти длинные и крепкие.
    * Миндаль - полезен для ногтей. Рекомендуется съедать полстакана миндаля в день.
    * При ломких ногтях рекомендуется делать 10-минутные ванночки из растительного масла, смешанного с яблочным уксусом в равных пропорциях.
    * Очень полезно для ногтей втирать в ногтевую пластину и кожу вокруг нее сок красной и черной смородины клюквы, лимона.
    * Кисточкой смазывать ногти смесью из 3 капель масла лимона, 2 капель розового масла и 10 капель масла жожоба.
    * Делать 1 раз в неделю ванночку для рук из растительного масла (лучше кукурузного), куда добавлены 3 капли йода.
*
Средства для ухода за руками.
*
   1. При шершавости кожи рук втирать в шершавые места крахмал.
   2. Для смягчения рук втирать в них смесь из равных частей уксуса и растительного масла.
   3. Для мытья рук: смешать по одной столовой ложке измельченных свежих трав: подорожника, ромашки, календулы и лопуха. Добавить 2 столовые ложки шампуня и одну столовую ложку глицерина. Полулитровой банки этого "мыла" хватает на 7-8 дней.
   4. Если руки обветрились, полезно сделать аппликацию из картофеля. Берут 2 сваренные "в мундире" картофелины, растирают их с 2 чайными ложками огуречного или лимонного сока. Теплую массу толстым споем кладут на руки, накрывают целлофаном. Через 15-20 минут ее смывают водой и втирают в кожу питательный крем.
   5. Для смягчения шелушащейся кожи рук и лечения трещин смешать полстакана (100 г) подсолнечного масла с содержимым одного флакона витамина А. Втирать в кожу рук 2-3 раза в день
   6. Морщинистая кожа рук станет эластичной и мягкой, если в нее втереть на ночь смесь из яичного желтка и
      одной столовой ложки меда. Хорошо смягчает кожу рук отвар ромашки, шалфея, липового цвета. В миску наливают
      горячий отвар, погружают в него руки на 10-15 минут, затем осушают их мягкой салфеткой или полотенцем и втирают в кожу жирный питательный крем.
   7. Для сухой потрескавшейся кожи рук полезны масляные обертывания Вымыть руки теплой водой, завернуть в салфетки, смоченные в теплом растительном масле, надеть сверху хлопчатобумажные (шерстяные) варежки и держать 1-1,5 часа. Затем варежки снять, остатки масла втереть в кожу, вытереть бумагой или салфеткой. Мыть руки потом не нужно.
   8. Если вы попробуете каждый день опускать на 5 минут руки в картофельный отвар, то кожа станет шелковистой и нежной. Ванночки из отвара - эффективный метод борьбы с ломкими ногтями. Ежедневно применяемый концентрированный картофельный отвар способен даже побороть незапущенную грибковую инфекцию.
   9. Втирать в кожу рук репейное масло;
  10. При потливости рук делать ванночки из уксусной воды (3 чайных ложки уксуса на 1 литр воды) и отвара дубовой коры.
  11. При потливости рук. В воду для мытья добавляют одну чайную ложку нашатырного спирта на литр воды.

----------

